# Handbag Trends 2011 : Fur Satchels



## rupika (Jan 16, 2011)

*In this freezing winter a fur satchel is definitely a very nice option and especially when it is as cute as this one shown here.*


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 16, 2011)

When I read fur satchels, I thought the satchels were for the animals to use.

I'd never wear fur or use fur products - disgusting!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 16, 2011)

That tote is cute!


----------



## photomakeupguru (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree is looks totally cute ! Is it real animal use ?


----------



## Darla (Jan 17, 2011)

It looks a bit stupid.  I sincerely hope no animal gave his life for that thing


----------



## Nikoleta (Feb 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I read fur satchels, I thought the satchels were for the animals to use.
> 
> I'd never wear fur or use fur products - disgusting!



Absolutely agree with you! Girls please, always think for the poor animals before buying something like this! Think about  their pain and suffering.....no one deserves that painful death  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you want to have a bag like this, you can search for fake fluff....Another benefit is that this bag will be cheaper also.... and you won`t kill an animal just for one bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great then when you get cold you can wear it as a hat lol!


----------



## GraceNellas (Apr 16, 2011)

*In this freezing winter a fur satchel is definitely a very nice option and especially when it is as cute as this one shown here.*






-- the handbag looks great. This is great for any types of occasions. Any idea to were to buy this kind of handbag?


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 16, 2011)

These are crazy prices for bags omg, I will never have a louis lol!! I really like the red coach bags on that site I would give my left hand for one haha! I ordered a blue suede coach on ebay for a measly 25 bucks and it's somewhat used but hardly, I love it so much I wear it bed lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

